

Spatial data warehousing in PostgreSQL - wensing

In the very near future I will need to create a data warehouse for storing a rather large amount of data.  I'm not sure what it will be in terabytes, but let's just say that it won't be huge instantly, but it will be big instantly, and need to scale to support whatever new data sets (dimensions) get thrown its way.<p>The language will be Python (Django), but I'm waffling on the database.  All of my experience is with MySQL, but I believe the out-of-the-box support for some of the software we'll be using is PostgreSQL.<p>Do any of you have experience with data warehousing?  What about a data warehouse with spatial features?  And what of the trade-offs between MySQL and PostgreSQL for this task?<p>Any information/links you can provide on any of these subjects would be fantastic.  
======
especkman
I don't know about data warehousing with spatial data, but two guys I was
taking two a couple of months ago were both working on web apps that worked
with geospatial data. Both of them were using postgres for geospatial use and
endorsed it over both mySQL and MS-SQL.

